# 90% ADA tank 40g



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

This is why I haven't been on here very much for the past few months....








A few people have been asking about it so I decided to clean it up a little tonight and take a photo of it. I don't really get to see this tank often since I'm always at my apartment and this is at my parents place. It was just something I slapped together 5 months ago before I moved out.

Comments?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Pretty!


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi turtlehead, 
Your aquarium so nice. your moss very clean. 
could you give me your tank spec. with temperature?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Tank specs...
152l (40g)
Ehiem 2217 with lily pipes
Co2 on for 12 hours via glass beetle 30
Tek light 39x4 2 on for 10 hours other two on for 3-4 hours
Temperature is 27C (74-80F)
3 times Brighty K Lights daily
7 times Brighty K and Step 2 daily
Green Bacter after large trims or water changes
Gain Green 32 drops once a week
ECA 32 drops once a week
Top off every Wednesdays
Water change every Sundays

Too many different plants to name....

Red line Rasbora which took me $$$ and time to find....


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

It looks very good. The only thing that distracts me is the location of the red plants. Though, I couldn't find any other place to suggest.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I couldn't agree more Frank. I really the red rotala I have but I don't know where to put it and if I take it out the tank will be all green which I don't like. ;(


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

really nice tank ADA boy  what are the plant on the background the grass thing


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I think the plant you are asking about is Isoetes sp. Cooper it was very hard to find.








Here's a picture of the fish. Over all this tank's cost is high... Too high...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I'd say either move the tank to your apartment or move back with your parents. 

It looks good dude. I'd go lighter on the moss and try to develop other plants more.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Too bad I like my studio with my little 1g. Cramped spaces with an inflated rent price is great . I don't have the room or money to set up a tank there. Well, maybe a 60cm haha. And I'm going to Hong Kong to study abroad so I wouldn't know what to do with it when I'm gone since I'll have to move out again. I already have too much pots and pans (my other hobby) as of now.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Real nice tank! So, if you're not at home to take care of this much, doesn't the moss get way overgrown and tangled up? Do you have your parents dosing your tank?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The moss has not been touched since the beginning of the tank, so that's why there's so much. Taiwan moss grows out in triangular sheets that overlap one another so I don't need to worry. If it was Java moss I would be ripping my hairs out. Yes, my parents are dosing the tank daily which is the easy part. Changing water is hard.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

> Yes, my parents are dosing the tank daily which is the easy part. Changing water is hard.


 Very cool that they're keeping it up for you. Again, the tank looks really nice.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It was my parting gift for them before I went to live off on my own, so they are just doing their part to keep the tank in good condition.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautiful.

Is that Vallisneria nana in the background?


----------



## ElTurco (Jun 25, 2006)

piece of art


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

gf225- Thanks, thats Isoetes sp. with Cyperus Heferi

ElTurco- Thanks!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

was the cut bad? Still need to clean the sand and lily pipes, no time and too lazy. haha


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

NO! It will grow back, much fuller then before!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

thanks bigstick, took me three hours and now I have a mass of plants to sell again....


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Cleaned up and touched up, thoughts? ADA material now? Failure?


----------



## PapaLoc (Mar 5, 2006)

I think it looks excellent, im partial to long leafed plants that touch the surface like they do in your setup, it gives the tank a really dynamic feel(imo).

The red plant looks so much better now than in the first picture. In the first picture it really caught the eye in a bad way, now it complements the setup very nice(again imo).


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> It was my parting gift for them before I went to live off on my own, so they are just doing their part to keep the tank in good condition.


What a good son you are, I couldn't think of anything I'd enjoy more as a parting gift; your tank is beautfiul. I had to laugh at the beginning when you said, "something I just slapped together". If only....


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I told them to dose more Macros so the rotalas got a bit more orangy and not as red and now it matches the "Red" line rasboras. I would have taken out the equipment, but i just made them sparkly clean and wanted it to show them off. The glass is FINALLY clean after 6 months of no cleaning notice in the last picture it was like mucky brown. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I think I know what the first thing the judges will pick on though: Too much moss. The scape is a bit too fuzzy. They'll think it lacks a lot of definition. It's also a bit unfortunate that with so much moss, none of the other plant groups really got to develop more thickly


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree that there is too much moss. I also would like to see the background fill in a little bit more, it still looks very young.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

6 months is still young, the moss mass is torture similar to the time I had riccia, I dont know what to do with it all. Eh, third times a charm and I'M TOO LAZY HAHA.. Thanks guys.

But it seems like my hair cutting methods didnt work this time  I failed. I only get to see this tank once a month at most so the moss grows crazy and I always have to have these outrageous sales, so I can't really upkeep this tank the way I want to.

My only comment about this tank is that I REALLY like the the "diamond" I created off center, I just noticed that, does that catch you attention? And if only the fish were in the front of the tank in this compositions that would be nice.


----------



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think it looks awesome great achievement!

Infact i based my tanks design on yours as i like your driftwood layout!

Elliott


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow that's flattering thanks.

As long as my parents are happy with it, I'm happy.

JDinh- The background is actually quite full already, I can't even stick another plant in the back let alone my hand to clean the back. It's a forest I tell you...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

It's because the background looks that thin but actually has no more space-- that you could conclude there's too much space given to the moss/midground. hmm


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> 6 months is still young, the moss mass is torture similar to the time I had riccia, I dont know what to do with it all. Eh, third times a charm and I'M TOO LAZY HAHA.. Thanks guys.
> 
> But it seems like my hair cutting methods didnt work this time  I failed. I only get to see this tank once a month at most so the moss grows crazy and I always have to have these outrageous sales, so I can't really upkeep this tank the way I want to.
> 
> My only comment about this tank is that I REALLY like the the "diamond" I created off center, I just noticed that, does that catch you attention? And if only the fish were in the front of the tank in this compositions that would be nice.


That's the painful part of aquascaping for me too. Sometimes you have to toss plants for the sake of the scape. I just can't do it...maybe someday I'll get up the courage.

I think this tanks looks great man. I agree with the critiques though. A little less moss and fuller stems in the back would really bring this one home.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the conclusion Steven, I see that now.

Yea, about the moss..... PITA PITA!!!.... And yes I'm with Aaron, so painful to see it go if I do cut so much. I figure it out though...


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Great tank John, just how i like it very natural, i do agree with others that there may be too much moss but i think it would be hard to inprove it at this stage, i think the background could be improved by increasing the amount of the stemed plant you have, extend it further to the left surrounded by the isoetes and cyperus.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yep, waiting for the right plants to be on sale now too. Thanks.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

How do you clean your moss?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It never has to be cleaned.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

John

Such a beautiful and natural looking tank. I cant get enough of tanks encorporating mosses and grasses. I'm trying ever so hard to get a natural feel with my tank.(see below)

Going by your tank, i would love for you to comment on mine here and offer me some suggestions on where i could go with it. It needs trimming and is about 2.5 months old.

Again, a beautiful tank John that inspires all of us and i look forward to your comments.










Thank you

Brad


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

AQUAMX- Thanks, your tank needs some touching up, but it can achieve a certain level of balance and feel just like my tank. Let me point out the good point of your tank if you haven't already noticed:
- There is a prominent "V" shape that is off center which is good.
- The plants are in the right places.

Now on to the thing you can fix:
- Simple, might be the choice of fish, the tank needs some brightening up.
- Chose pebbles with almost the same color but different tints like dark grey and grey.
- The sand should be more uniform color like mine, makes the plants and rock stand out more.
- Having just said that, the big rocks in the center need to be hidden a little bit more, maybe some Anubias sps there? The rocks create a wall making the person stop there and not look at the background causing the tank to lose depth.
- Grow out the back grow Bolbitius and the plant behind it to make the background more visible.
- Cut the moss, it really need a LARGE TRIMMING AWAY.Right now it hides everything especially the background causing your tank to lose the depth.

Again, your tank has everything there, it just needs some touch ups. Work on the depth since the tank should look wide and deep. Work with all the space you got, not just some. Hope this helps. Feel free to ask on.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here is the tank at 9.5 months, it's almost the beginning of the end as I am about to move to Hong Kong. Great growth, great experience..... Kinda sad to see it go....


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautifully done !
But what is the plants in midground ? the grassy plant.


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

It is Isoetes sp. with Cyperus Heferi... Turtlehead mentioned it earlier on in the thread...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yep. UG Dude got it right and thanks!


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

I absolutely love this tank and how it's progressed since you first posted it. Very dense and natural, yet orderly. I think I may be the only person who doesn't think there's too much moss in there lol
Must be hard leaving such a beautiful scape behind due to moving


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yep, it really is, it's not just this tank it's the aquascaping hobby.  Until I settle down, I have to quit.....


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't think it's too much moss. IME, most of the winning aquascapes I've seen were focused on using less species. The picture you had on the beginning of page three was simply stunning. Very calm and relaxing; easy on the eyes. I like it a lot. 

It's a shame it has to come down and I'm sure we will miss your innovative aquascapes. Be sure to visit the forum every once in a while!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I plan to visit, I guess its time to share my knowledge and not my scapes. These past four years have been scaping and not much answering. I just hope I don't get pull back to the hobby so fast!! I need a break from getting my hands wet to typing and keeping them dry for a while . Better than spa treatment hehe.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

John.. i got pulled back 3 months after i said i would stop scaping..haha.. think i have a disease.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I was thinking a year or so..... dang...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The end.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

selling my plants for those of you who are interested... The death of my tank... 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/41668-biggest-sale-plants-evar.html


----------



## Nymph (Apr 6, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> I was thinking a year or so..... dang...


Good luck!
Especially so if you're really heading for HK. They have a street FILLED with fish stores. And the prices and the variety of fishes and plants there will get you itching in no time. You're in luck!
 Have fun!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yep, one reason why I'm going back lol the other is because half my family lives there lol.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey all, I'm back 10+ years later and now with 5 tanks strong I have a SUPER build thread here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/130386-hello-its-been-10-years-since.html


----------

